# All Inclusive+ Hourly over X Amount of inches?



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone do this? Got this guy who wants us to bid on these 2 complexes... Have any of you guys ever done a all inclusive price for the lot, walks, etc. THEN also a hourly rate (To cover your @$$) if you get over lets say 8 inches??

What do you guys charge hourly per truck. Im thinking like 125 - 200ish 
Each of these site take like 2 trucks....

Thanks.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So you want to give a per push rate ,then charge more because you couldn't keep up with the plowing?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

All inclusive isn't all inclusive if it includes a +


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

No ones done that before?!?


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Price your all inclusive's right and you shouldn't need a plus (+) 

An all inclusive is just that, all inclusive you pay me x amount and all your snow and ice will be taken care of from November 15 to April 15 no questions asked.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

People that go for all-inclusive want a Set Price......They are Not Looking to be Nickle and Dimed.....


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

grandview;1438756 said:


> So you want to give a per push rate ,then charge more because you couldn't keep up with the plowing?


Exactly how I feel.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I see one guy in this thread that may have a valid point. GV, because he's experienced with lake effect. 

All you others are saying that during the blizzard last year you were able to plow every lot after it met the trigger and kept it right at that trigger? I understand what you're saying, but it isn't reasonable in real life. 

Sorry, but I figure my seasonals for 'normal' snowfalls. A storm like last year that dropped 10-20" can not be plowed in the same amount of time as 2-8" snowfall. And to charge a customer year after year after year for an event that only happens 1 every 5 or 10 years isn't realistic either. 

Then throw in lake effect. Snowing at 1-2" per hour. Trigger is 2" say. 4 hour route. Or 6 hour. You guys are saying that even GV should have enough trucks to plow every account every hour because it meets the 2" trigger even if it only happens once a year? Or once every 2 years? 

I have accounts that take 4-5 hours to plow, with a loader. And when this happens, that loader generally sits on that account. I should have a loader or truck for every single account that takes over 1 hour to plow for these infrequent occurrences? 

That's like saying I should have 1000 tons of salt for that inch of ice we might have. Or might not.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

dfd9;1439040 said:


> I see one guy in this thread that may have a valid point. GV, because he's experienced with lake effect.
> 
> All you others are saying that during the blizzard last year you were able to plow every lot after it met the trigger and kept it right at that trigger? I understand what you're saying, but it isn't reasonable in real life.
> 
> ...


The OP makes No Mention of living in a lake effect Area....So that point is Moot.....

He is Fishing to see if anyone charges Extra on Top of an all-inclusive....I guess you would say a Blizzard Clause.....Do You have a Blizzard Clause in an All-inclusive Contract???


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Matson Snow;1439050 said:


> The OP makes No Mention of living in a lake effect Area....So that point is Moot.....
> 
> He is Fishing to see if anyone charges Extra on Top of an all-inclusive....I guess you would say a Blizzard Clause.....Do You have a Blizzard Clause in an All-inclusive Contract???


I know where he lives, roughly.

Some of them do. I do whenever I can. I know, seems hypocritical, but I do my best to only use it when necessary and try to make it as reasonable as I can.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

dfd9;1439075 said:


> *I know where he lives, roughly*.
> 
> Some of them do. I do whenever I can. I know, seems hypocritical, but I do my best to only use it when necessary and try to make it as reasonable as I can.


Your Name is Not Mil..... Is it.............:laughing:


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Matson Snow;1439050 said:


> He is Fishing to see if anyone charges Extra on Top of an all-inclusive....I guess you would say a Blizzard Clause.....Do You have a Blizzard Clause in an All-inclusive Contract???


We have a blizzard clause of $xxx.xx per inch for storms over xx" in all of our all inclusives.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;1439082 said:


> We have a blizzard clause of $xxx.xx per inch for storms over xx" in all of our all inclusives.


Nobody asked you to But in.......Go Away...:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;1439082 said:


> We have a blizzard clause of $xxx.xx per inch for storms over xx" in all of our all inclusives.


I agree with covering your Rear...................:salute:

In the last lets say 5 years have you ever induced the "Blizzard Clause"......


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Sure did.....


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't do it myself because none of my customer would go for it but I know of a few company's around here that does it that way in the neighboring towns that are bigger with customers that have more money.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

What he is asking works in some places. We dont do that but our seasonal price is covering all plowing and shoveling then all salting is extra per app and per bag for walks. Also hauling relocation pushback anything else is extra. On a year like last we are not going bankrupt because of record snows.


----------

